# free tshirt/tank top pattern



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Free dog clothes patterns : Food & pocket / Dog Wear Pattern Shop milla milla

I found this free pattern for a tank style shirt. It is from a Japanese site and it looks quite well drafted. There is also a free download for a hood and pocket to make it into a hoodie. There are lots of sizes to choose from. The instructions are quite good if a little strange re:syntax as it is translated from Japanese.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks for this! :] the video was an hour long so i had to skip a bunch lmao! but i got the jist of it and the pattern! woohoo!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks so much. I have been looking for a basic top and hoodie pattern just like these. I bought a couple patterns, but the fit was terrible. This looks like is more like the ready made ones and should have a better fit. I need to check out how to post pics. I made my little guy a winter coat today and a cuddle sack yesterday.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

zellko, I have a couple of Japanese pattern books for dog clothes and the fit is much better than any of the American patterns I have tried. 

Here is the tutorial for posting photos

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/72288-photobucket-tutorial.html


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I have used this pattern it works great


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

View attachment 28626

made this for a friend... meet diesel


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

That shirt is adorable and so is diesel


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Diesel's shirt is adorable. Did you make the skull applique? It's great. Takes more creativity to get cute with the guys, I think. I'm using the hood pattern (with a couple alterations, of course) to make my little guy a raincoat today. I've gotta learn to upload pics.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*Thanks for pattern.*

I made jammies this morning from the MillaMilla pattern. Not as creative as the ones posted. I didn't do anything creative, but the fabric is soft and cute. (JoAnn's) Posted the photo in Mickey's album. Best fit yet. (he's 5 1/2 lb. I used the SS size)


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Some of those creations are so adorable. Going to try this during the winter. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice! Thank you for sharing  My sewing machine pooped out finally, but I'm getting a new one in September so I've been scrounging for patterns to try for the girls!


----------



## Mayahuel (Aug 2, 2013)

This is great, thank you so so much. I've even looking online for ready made clothes and I don't like any of them loll. I'll start making clothes for maya right away!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

